# Alternative mic to RS SPL?



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

Very new to REW. Wondering what's some of the experienced users of REW are using as a reliable mic vs a RS SPL?

Thanks everyone!

Tony


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Most use the Behringer ECM8000 and associated preamp, along with the calibration file we provide on this site. Read and become familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.

brucek


----------



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

brucek said:


> Most use the Behringer ECM8000 and associated preamp, along with the calibration file we provide on this site. Read and become familiar with REW Cabling Basics and the REW HELP files.
> 
> brucek


The Behringer looks perfect. I'm actually using the calibration file for the RS Analog meter. I think it's working ok but I can't be sure if I'm getting accurate measurements. I posted them if you feel like checking them out. 

What preamp should I purchase with the Behringer?


----------



## weverb (Aug 15, 2008)

I have had great success using the Behringer ECM8000 and Xenyx 802 mixer. The 802 has great support by brucek. He is very helpful if you have any questions trying to use this set-up.

http://www.behringer.com/802/?lang=ENG

They are great for highs and lows. Probably the next best thing would be to have the ECM8000 professionally calibrated.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What preamp should I purchase with the Behringer?


See the cabling link I posted above...........


----------



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

brucek said:


> See the cabling link I posted above...........


Got it.. So is the Behringer over the Galaxy SPL a better choice?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So is the Behringer over the Galaxy SPL a better choice?


But remember that you still require an SPL meter when using REW to set the level in the room and for general speaker level matching.

brucek


----------



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

So how about just using the Galaxy SPL for calibration and measurements? Will that be a better option than a mic? or the RS SPL I currently use?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

adidino said:


> So how about just using the Galaxy SPL for calibration and measurements? Will that be a better option than a mic? or the RS SPL I currently use?


Yes, if you do get a Galaxy and do not get the Behringer ECM8000 then you must go with the Galaxy 140. The 130 does not have a line out that is required to connect to REW.


----------



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

So it looks like my local Guitar Center has both the Behringer mic/amp and the Galaxy 140 SPL. Price for either is pretty close... What do you think would be the better choice?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

adidino said:


> So it looks like my local Guitar Center has both the Behringer mic/amp and the Galaxy 140 SPL. Price for either is pretty close... What do you think would be the better choice?


If I recall correctly ...you need a mixer for the Behringer :huh:


----------



## adidino (Jul 27, 2008)

salvasol said:


> If I recall correctly ...you need a mixer for the Behringer :huh:


That's correct. The mixer/preamp is about $60.00 and the mic is around $50.00. So combined, about the same price as the Galaxy 140


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

adidino said:


> That's correct. The mixer/preamp is about $60.00 and the mic is around $50.00. So combined, about the same price as the Galaxy 140


Yes but you still need an SPL meter on top of that or you wont know what 75db is.


----------



## facesnorth (Aug 14, 2008)

How much of a difference would it make to have the ECM8000 professionally calibrated vs. using the listed correction file? Has anyone used the correction file for a while, then decided to have theirs pro calibrated and re-did it to find a significant improvement?

Along those same lines, how close are all of our uncalibrated microphones likely to be that the correction file is going to bring them all closer to where they should be? Isn't it more likely that they've drifted in different directions from unit to unit?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

We created the ECM cal file from a professionally calibrated meter and once completed we tested several ECM mics against it and they were very consistent between units. Certainly within reason for home theater use.

brucek


----------

